# Wanted Power Steering Pump 1963 Ford 4000 4 cyl



## jkeefer034 (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking for a new or used power steering pump for a 1963 Ford 4000 4 cyl. Got one I might be interested, know were I can get one I would be very grateful. Please feel free to emai me [email protected]

Thank-You John


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If you have a serviceable PS pump for your 4000, installing a rebuild kit is probably the least expensive option. It's not a difficult job. I did a re-seal job on my PS pump twenty+ years ago - no problems since. Check with Messick's at the top of this page for re-seal/rebuild kits. 

Ebay has pumps for 4000's available. Your tractor is the early version of the 4000 (1962-1965). Has a 4 cylinder engine. The later version (1965-1975) had 3 cylinder engine. I suspect the PS pumps for them will be different - take care to get the correct pump if you are dealing over the internet. 

Check out tractor salvage yards in your area. Tractorhouse.com has many salvaged 4000's listed in their salvaged machines section at the bottom of their home page.


----------

